
Show HN: Readup – A deep-reading platform that makes you a stronger reader - bill_rr
https://readup.com/
======
bill_rr
Hey folks - My co-founder and I have been working on this thing for over two
years and we're just starting to get some traction. We applied to YC S2019 and
we'd love your thoughts/ideas/feedback. Fire away!

